
Phonon heat transfer across a vacuum through quantum fluctuations - hsnewman
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1800-4
======
ArtWomb
>>> phonon coupling across a vacuum

Massive. Quantum fluctuations of vacuum energy seem to hint that the structure
of spacetime holds within it the "potential" for particles to exist. And that
alone is enough for them to eventually come into being, given long enough time
scales.

>>> paves the way for the exploitation of quantum vacuum in energy transport
at the nanoscale

I think that exploitation is very much still theoretical. But the estimated
"payout" of, say, having programmatic control over radioactive decay is
infinite.

Devices that can actually interact and measure properties of quantum vacuum
seem to be an excellent starting point ;)

Correlations detected in a quantum vacuum

[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01083-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01083-z)

